# my breeding ferrets :)



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

weel just poting some pics of my ferrets and some info on the pairing this season, 
first up is Lilly my silver jill she is due sunday the 4th May she is a cracking little worker which is why she has been mated, as im keeping 2 jill kits off her
























this is my sandy mitt hob he has sired Lillys kits
















next up is Hanna a little sandy jill also due this coming sunday
















Monkey my polecat hob is the sire to this exspected litter








then my last jill to be mated is Baily she is actually and Angora cross she was mated to the smallest silver hob iv seen she was mated on the 11th april

















any reseves on kitss let me know

Tom


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

chickens4ever05 said:


> weel just poting some pics of my ferrets and some info on the pairing this season,
> first up is Lilly my silver jill she is due sunday the 4th april she is a cracking little worker which is why she has been mated, as im keeping 2 jill kits off her
> 
> 
> ...


 
Shes really cute but i think she may be a tad overdue! hehe


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

sorry i meant May lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

chickens4ever05 said:


> sorry i meant May lol


hahaha:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

That sandy hob is a stunner! :mf_dribble:


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> That sandy hob is a stunner! :mf_dribble:


i know : victory:


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I bred that Silver Hob:2thumb:, was it Mally who has him now?


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

I love the snady hob. 

Isnt it exciting waiting for them to have their kits.

My 1st jill is due on the 1st of may which friday cant wait

Hope everything goes well for you : victory:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Aww look at her little pregnant belly. And horrar you have am midget ferret too  My male is a right dinky little runt.

Marina


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Just looked on another forum and I did breed the little silver. Did he manage ok as he was probably smaller than your jill. His dad has mated 2 jills this year, i've had 7 kits and a lad from liverpool brought his 'tiny':lol2:jill who was far bigger than him the weekend before last for a romantic weekend. He managed it in the end though the dirty old bugger.
The grandfather to the expected kits is a very good working ferret too:2thumb:


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

yes lol

he was a tiny fella, he needed a lift to reach lol

Tom


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

gnipper said:


> Just looked on another forum and I did breed the little silver. Did he manage ok as he was probably smaller than your jill. His dad has mated 2 jills this year, i've had 7 kits and a lad from liverpool brought his 'tiny':lol2:jill who was far bigger than him the weekend before last for a romantic weekend. He managed it in the end though the dirty old bugger.
> The grandfather to the expected kits is a very good working ferret too:2thumb:


 
have you got a pic of this silver hob?


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

awww you have lovely ferrets 
will you be posting pics of when the kits are born? not sright away but when you can? that be cool to see them.lovely ferrets=lovely kits hehehe have fun with thenm all lol


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

is it monkey that is my babies brother, that we got on the same day ???

he does look like him??:flrt:


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

yes he is : victory:


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

is your aggie from nerys? she is the spit of my penny i think she was one of penny's kits! 

looky:


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

yes think it is one of hers i got her off nery last year she a cracker and a really fluffy thing even in summer lol

Tom


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

i just showed the picture to my hubby and he thought it was penny i cant believe how alike they look. honestly if you saw penny in person you would think it was your little girl!


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

chickens4ever05 said:


> have you got a pic of this silver hob?


No mate, most of my other ferret pics have rabbits in too so I won't post them on here as i'd get lynched by the bunny hugger brigade:lol2:


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

gnipper said:


> No mate, most of my other ferret pics have rabbits in too so I won't post them on here as i'd get lynched by the bunny hugger brigade:lol2:


 
post it ffs ferrets are bred to work!


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

know hat you mean mate my ferrets work hard through the season along with my whippets, cant wait till next season to get my pup behind some, Summer is for fun and baby rearing then back to work lol, i'm keeping an odd jill myself to work and have a few jill on order by some friends for working too,

there born to hunt and love nothing more :2thumb:


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

no kits here yet but any day now :2thumb:

Tom


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

firstly i dont like breeding ferrts unless its for a specific reason i run a rescue and last year all i got for 3-4 months was baby kits. If you are breeding for money then you should be ashamed. Do the responsible thing get your jills spayed and boys castrated.


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

im breeding for reasons, i am keeping kits for myself to bring on as i have older ferrets which are retiering, i work my ferrets on a weekly basis and have good working strains, i have had other people who have seen my ferrets work who have asked if i have a litter can they have some, as they want good reliabble working blood, this is not for financial gain and my ferrets have to be worked from an early age so they know what they are doing, i have all my babies homed before any were born, thanks for your concern but it my buisness what i do with my animals.

Tom


----------

